# Pinstripe Ebony Orias, A Days Work... So Far



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Last time i made something this special I did not get pictures before it was shipped due to lack of memory/brain function...

the slingshot godfather lol

I will repost once finished but this is what the Zirconium belts were for....


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG that is art!! Realy, beautifull piece of work







I love it


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

that is one nice slingshot
micarta core?
love the colours in the main wood you have used


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Eyegasm!!!!!!!! sorry but it had to be said, looks amzing


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

the chunkapult man said:


> that is one nice slingshot
> micarta core?
> love the colours in the main wood you have used


Its a Micarta core, Macassar Ebony that I cut into strips. the spacers running vertically with the Ebony is White Ash and the bigger ones running through the middle are Douglas Fir


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

it will be nice when its finished lol


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great work! love the colors........ is it my birthday and no one told me?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

LVO said:


> Great work! love the colors........ is it my birthday and no one told me?


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet! Where do you find the time


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

is there nothing that you do that doesn't look grate


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Nice piece! That's a lot of work!_


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

cheers guys... i just counted individually glued pieces in it... i now have a headache









i vaguely remember being challenged a few months back as to how many pieces i could build a slingshot from, cant remember the number but i can guarantee i beat the challenge with this one lol


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

That's just wild!
You've got to be the most prolific builder on this site.
That is as well as being probably one of the top four best.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

That would look good in my suit pocket when i go to court next week !


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

When I was in the Mafia, this would have went really well with my suit...beautiful piece of work


----------



## Eugene (Jun 15, 2012)

Love the look and thickness of it.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I will call this the "Zoot Shooter".

Nice job bud


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> I will call this the "Zoot Shooter".
> 
> Nice job bud


i was just thinking it looks old school gangster....


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

DOOD?????????


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

Now that's dapper


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Wak said:


> Now that's dapper


dapper? i'm too young to know what that means?


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

WOW !!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

newconvert said:


> Now that's dapper


dapper? i'm too young to know what that means?
[/quote]Smart


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

sa-weet! Man, that's alot of gluing. Looks great.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been wondering how to do laminate that way. Thanks for sharing. That is a fantastic looking frame. I can't wait to see the finished version.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you all











Ordie69 said:


> I have been wondering how to do laminate that way. Thanks for sharing. That is a fantastic looking frame. I can't wait to see the finished version.


Cheers Ordie, when i make another, assuming I remember, the option for a tutorial is there i reckon

here is a the other pic of the process, the drawn one is how i ripped the big part into 2 safely, I stood it on its end and CA glued (only a little) a flat base to it. That way there was less danger while running it through my bandsaw.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great craftmanship, well made and very nice piece.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you AKM for all the photos and tricks of your amazing work








Greetings Mr.Teh


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

that looks easy! now get it finished before your knee operation, i want to see the nice frame before you get into the pain pills and fried chicken!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

newconvert said:


> that looks easy! now get it finished before your knee operation, i want to see the nice frame before you get into the pain pills and fried chicken!


haha lol Mark, The Kernel and opium what a combo









its actually laqcuered up... hoping that it wont need more coats, find out in the morning


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Now then, did somebody mention the colonels secret blend of 11 herbs and ********es


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Matt. H/C said:


> and ********es


hmmm, cant figure that one out lol


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

5 times i tried to spell ********es and it would not let me


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Matt. H/C said:


> 5 times i tried to spell ********es and it would not let me


Aaaargh... S.P.I.C.E.S


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Matt. H/C said:


> 5 times i tried to spell ********es and it would not let me


Aaaargh... S.P.I.C.E.S
[/quote]

oh rly


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Matt. H/C said:


> 5 times i tried to spell ********es and it would not let me


Spices, and speaking of spices; that slingshot is spicy hot!

LGD


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

EXCELLENT, Andy!

Bill


----------



## reeko (Jan 15, 2011)

awesome!


----------

